# Deleted threads.....



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey, I deleted my latest thread, "So MAD at myself for reconciling" ... because my WS was reading it and able to know my every thought and next move....using it all against me..... I got lots of comments from many very sharp posters who told me not to, it was a mistake, many people can learn from it, move it to private....etc.....

But I went back and looked at all my previous posts....I searched for all threads started by (username=me) and clicked several of them on at random......they were all the same.

I've seen many OPs drop out and delete...I know my thread could have helped others, but I honestly think they can learn from my previous threads....I had to do it for personal reasons, I saw another poster do it to protect his children....

There are many reasons people delete......mostly because their anonymity has been compromised.....Sorry to anyone who was following that thread, or any other that just :disappeared....

there is always a deeper reason


----------



## whataboutthis? (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi there. I've had to delete posts as well for the same reason. My H visits the forum and reads and comments on my threads. Then he gets emotionally hurt by them. Keep in mind he's the WS. So, to avoid emotional manipulation by him I have had to delete as well. One idea, and I know it is generally not suggested, but you could change your user name if you want to post again. 

Best to you.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

I had to delete mine as well, seems the AP was waiting for me here.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I was posting to a thread that got deleted. Although I obviously don't know the reason, the OP was getting A LOT of UNANIMOUS advice that she REALLY didn't like.


----------

